# Happy Gotcha Day/Valentine's Day, Koda!



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

That's right...You came into our lives on Valentine's Day of 2010, and have brought us nothing but absolutely joy with your sheer presence. We love you, Koda and look forward to spending many, many more years with you!





























:wub: You, Koda!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: * Koda!* .... Me and Jonas wish you may,many more!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy gotcha day handsome!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww what a beautiful boy, Happy gotcha day hope you guys have a wonderful day


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha and Valentines Day to you and Koda!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Gotach Day Koda!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day, Handsome Koda!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey handsome, Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Koda. Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day, Koda!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day handsome boy.Koda have a great day!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda says thank you everyone. 

Here's Koda and Riley on his Gotcha/V-Day two years ago:


----------

